# New Jersey Hobby Stores



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

*Hi, With Hi-way Hobby Closed, Are there any New Jersey retail Hobby Stores that carry a nice stock of Moebius Models?*
*Thanks,Al*


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

voyagefan** said:


> *Hi, With Hi-way Hobby Closed, Are there any New Jersey retail Hobby Stores that carry a nice stock of Moebius Models?*
> *Thanks,Al*


AAA Hobbies, on the White Horse Pike in Magnoli:thumbsup::thumbsup:

They are part of Stevens International, The Main Distributer for Moebius kits.

I get ALL my Kits there as well as supplies, They also carry the Photo Etc stuff from our friend Paul at ParaGrafix!!!

Tell em Beatlepaul set Ya!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Didn't know you were a NJ dude, beatlepaul............. So am I.

I'll remember this shop.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

They sell their kits at MSRP but I can tell you that when you calculate what you would pay for shipping for a kit online...AAA Hobbies is really about the same price.

I love the fact that they pretty much have any current model kit either on the shelf or in the back.

Great folks and a ton of supplies as well.:thumbsup::thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I live in South Jersey, too. AAA Hobbies is the way to go. Well stocked with supplies and kits.


----------



## voyagefan** (Dec 19, 1999)

WOW AAA hobbies are almost in Pa. They sell at MSRP? Mail order is a better deal for me then since Hi way hobby is OUB. Thanks for the replies though!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Yeah, that's 100 miles as the crow flies from me. Oh well.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

John,

You should make the trip down sometime...I GUARANTEE you wouldn't be dissappointed! They have a big selection of styrene planes/ships/cars/figures...etc.

I used to make the trip up to Hi-Way Hobbies and that was at least a 2hr drive for me...but I found AAA Hobbies and now am VERY HAPPY!:thumbsup:
They have supplies and kits and airbrushes and oils and so much stuff...LOVE THEM!

Plus, as a regular customer, they even call me on my cell when a kit first comes in so I am one of the first to get stuff even before some of the guys here at HobbyTalk get them. Can't ask for better service than that these days!

So even at MSRP...it pays to also have that convenience when I really want something...to just go and pick it up!

MMM


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

MonsterModelMan said:


> John,
> 
> You should make the trip down sometime...I GUARANTEE you wouldn't be dissappointed! They have a big selection of styrene planes/ships/cars/figures...etc.
> 
> ...


I get that call as well. I am always on the horn with Bill asking what is in or coming soon. they are all great there


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

jaws62666 said:


> I get that call as well. I am always on the horn with Bill asking what is in or coming soon. they are all great there


 

I thought I was the only pain in the neck over there!!!!LOL!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

I would also recomend Alfred Cappelli Hobbies in Center City Phila. His prices are too high for Moebius and other new kits, but if you are looking for old vinyl kits from the 90's from Horizon and other companies, look here before you look on e bay.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Sounds like HiWay Hobby South!


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

beatlepaul said:


> I thought I was the only pain in the neck over there!!!!LOL!


They always talk about you coming in there...and how they hide! (_Just kiddin'_)

YES...Hi-Way Hobby South...or as I like to say "Triple A" has got me covered!:thumbsup:

MMM


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

MonsterModelMan said:


> They always talk about you coming in there...and how they hide! (_Just kiddin'_)
> 
> YES...Hi-Way Hobby South...or as I like to say "Triple A" has got me covered!:thumbsup:
> 
> MMM


Believe it or not, I am actually going over there now!!!!!:freak:

Need some Airbrush Stuff!!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Avenel Hobbies - 1111 Saint Georges Ave Colonia, NJ 
Hobbymasters - 62 White St Red Bank, NJ 0770

A little treck for North Jersey Guys but a lot closer than AAA (a store I also want to visit).

If nothing else, you'll love the mural outside of H/m's and don't forget your coupon:
http://www.hobbymasters.com/


----------



## Chuck (Apr 29, 1999)

Jimmy B said:


> Avenel Hobbies - 1111 Saint Georges Ave Colonia, NJ
> Hobbymasters - 62 White St Red Bank, NJ 0770
> 
> A little treck for North Jersey Guys but a lot closer than AAA (a store I also want to visit).
> ...


Been to Hobbymasters quite a few times but never knew about the coupons - thanks! Avenel is awesome too.


----------

